# Oslo in mist



## janok (Mar 17, 2012)

The light from the city gave the sky a yellow look. There are some challenges processing these pictures. All pictures are 3 exposures +/-2EV. I have blended pictures from both tonemapped and exposure fusion from Photomatix and used Topaz DeNoise to reduce noise in the sky.




Oslo in mist by janokiese, on Flickr




Oslo in mist by janokiese, on Flickr




Oslo in mist by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Janok, 

I think the distortion in 3 works well. 

The blown floodlights on #2 are pretty distracting.


----------

